
Do we need a North American currency? - noor420
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/story.aspx?guid=%7BD10536AF%2DF929%2D4AF9%2DAD10%2D250B4057A907%7D&siteid=rss
======
gravitycop
_Canadian economist Herbert Grubel first introduced a potential manifestation
of this concept in 1999. The North American Currency -- called the "Amero" in
select circles -- would effectively comingle the Canadian dollar, U.S. dollar
and Mexican peso._

What would make more sense would be a hierarchy of currencies:

    
    
                   Amero
                     /\
           CAD      USD     MXN
            /\       /\      /\ 
        individual state currencies
    

That way, each level and section of government could raise the spending money
it needs by simply issuing new shares (instead of punishing production and
consumption via taxation of those things).

------
anamax
The argument for the currency is "The concern was the flight of capital from
the U.S. and an option discussed was a two-tiered currency, one for U.S
citizens and one for foreigners."

What US govt is going to give better money to foreigners?

On a different note, where in CA or MX are US dollars not accepted?

------
steveplace
I didn't know that there was a need. The USD and CAD are doing fairly well,
and I don't think we would want the socioeconomic and political risks of
Mexico incorporated into a currency.

